# 2009 Sundance Utra heat not working



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Hi

I have just returned from a short New Year break and whilst away my ultra heat stopped working, all was fine for the first day and a half then it cut out, it did re start but then cut out again and that was it, when turned on, the green light came on and faded out immediatley, no heat, I left it over night and this morning still the same, not working, I read the swift book and it says that there is an automatic cut out switch that stops the unit from over heating and if this has been activated it need to be reset with the reset switch, but then fails to tell you where the reset switch is, any ideas anyone, The 20amp fuse is fine, the power source is fine, the vent was not covered, the gas bottle is full, the fire works, I have unplugged the EHU, tripped the fused and reset them, in fact everything i can think of except the mysterious reset switch.

Terry


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

HI Terry,

Not 100% sure where the reset button on yours is but we had an ultraheat on a caravan and the reset button was on the back of the heater. There was also a mains isolation switch at the back which could easily be knocked off. However, if the light is fading out it sounds like the reset button. When there was no mains getting to the ultraheat in the caravan the green light stayed on but there was no heat! 

I cant remember exactly where the switch was but it was definitely on the back. (pretty sure close to the top......)

Hope this helps
Ian


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Not too sure how old your van is other then 2009, but our very new Kontiki did very similar things! Kept coming on and then cut out either on gas, ehu or both, had been running fine on the drive before a trip out? We called Truma and they say they is a removable cover on top of the boiler and if you remove this there is something that gives you an error code, which they can help with. We undid all ours and it has never cut out since, whether there was a loose coonection and we disturbed it we will never know, but I can certainly tell you that Truma technical are excellent to speak to.

Best of luck. :wink:


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Terry,

The first thing to try is to set the Fan Control is to "Position 3", to ensure that the heat is extracted from the unit, to ensure there are no overheating issues. Also, ensure that all the vents are clear from any obstructions.

There is a "Overheating Switch" in the heater unit, but this is not accessible without removing the front cover. Normally we would refer you to Truma to resolve these types of issues, however, unless the unit was getting extremely hot, I would be surprised if overheat was the cause of the problem.

You can call Truma directly on (Service and Technical) : 01283 586020 or alternatively, if you would like us to speak to them, please drop me a PM with your details (including your chassis number and a phone number), and I will come back to you on Monday.

I hope that helps.

Ash


----------



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Ian, Lisa and Ash, Ash on this occasion I will contact Truma if you don't mind as I can explain what was happening at the time of failure.
If I have no luck i'll give you a shout.

Terry


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Terry,

No problem, contacting Truma directly would probably be the easiest way, but, if you do need us, please let me know.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Terry,

Thinking on about the reset switch, it might have been a Carver heater that had it on the rear, We had to change the batteries on the Truma heater ignition on the caravan and this involved the front case coming off, Im sure there was a switch in the front as mentioned above.

We had the carver heater overheat once, we left it on gas and electric with no fan running.

Sorry for the confusion.

Ian.


----------



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

*Update*

Well, had the van checked today, Truma parts all Ok, looks like the rocker switch on the main PSU has become faulty, and no power is getting past it, so it is now booked into West Country Motorhomes on Saturday (how's that for service) for a new switch.

So much has been said about poor aftercare treatment, well, I must say WCM have been brilliant, the niggles we have encountered so far have been sorted instantly, they have been quick to respond, have no quibbles or arguments and all done with a thank you Sir you are the customer attitude.

Tezza


----------



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

All done and working again, new switch fitted and bingo, we can now go away again.

Tezza


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice to see some positive MH feedback Tezza.Glad you're sorted.


----------

